# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Avicultura  Mi gallina desconocida. Que tipo de gallina es? Raza? Edad?

## Marianhov

Hola a todos, logré salvar a una gallina de ser sacrificada en un rito umbanda. El pobre animal estaba encerrado en una bolsa de basura con velas y demás objetos a su alrededor y al parecer la intención era que se muera asfixiado. Lo llevé al jardín de mi casa, le construí un gallinero y le conseguí dos compañeras. Realmente esta de maravilla. Lo que noté es que en estas 6 semanas que la tengo no puso ni un sólo huevo, siendo que su compañera ponedora puso varios. Por qué será? Por otro lado me gustaría saber de qué raza es (si es de alguna) y la edad aproximada. Como dato lo que puedo brindar es que es un animal muy ágil, se mueve muy rápido y tiene mucha fuerza en sus patas. Tiene la cola levantada y en ella plumas de color negro verdoso y negro azulado bien brillante. La tengo muy bien alimentada con mezcla para gallinas. Adjunté unas fotos para que la vean. Espero su respuesta con ansias. Saludos!!!Temas similares: TENGO A LA VENTA ESPARRAGO TIPO C ESPARRAGO TIPO C Y PIMIENTO MORON Toros Raza "Rubia Gallega" Pepinillo jaguar f1 (tipo monarch)

----------

